

Ask HN: Where do you get your news? - z1mm32m4n

While home on winter break, my parents asked me what I read to stay tuned to news and current events. I responded &quot;Hacker News,&quot; but it got me thinking that I should be expanding my horizons. How and from where do people consume news? Do you use news aggregators, RSS feeds&#x2F;readers, or just have a handful of sites you check back to?
======
mtmail
very similar question from 12h ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8865860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8865860)
and currently in #5 spot on 'Ask HN'

~~~
z1mm32m4n
Whoops! I obviously didn't look around enough. What a coincidence though.

